# Flea questions



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

We don't have fleas where I live, so I know very little about them, but my friend's sisters kids just got back from a summer with their dad in Arkansas. Apparently his cat/house had fleas so bad that her kids are covered in flea bites that are infected and nasty. She is worried about what to do to get rid of them in the environment. Can't they survive for a few days like in their suitcases etc? They personally do not have any pets at their house.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

They can use flea bombs to get rid of them. Once they lay eggs in carpet, furniture and beds they can be a real problem. Other than flea bombs, they could also try flea sprays.


----------

